# ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF Gaming OC



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

The ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF Gaming OC comes with a small factory overclock and a huge cooler that achieves amazing temperatures that are much better than the NVIDIA Founders Edition. The TUF also features a dual BIOS with a "quiet" mode that makes this 4K monster card almost silent.

*Show full review*


----------



## Searing (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow, those are lot lower temps than I was expecting for a Tuf (all of the Tuf branded GPUs have been garbage so far). Also back to aluminum shrouds, nice! Impressive VRM heatsinks! Too bad I don't see any partner cards at the MSRP in Canada. nVidia Founder's is $899 here and partner cards are $950 or $970 and up depending on store.

Wow the Asus one even has a second HDMI 2.1 port!?!?!

The nVidia store literally stopped working for 3 minutes at 6am, now it already says "out of stock". It never once even said in stock, and I have gigabit fibre to the home. Sigh.


----------



## elemelek (Sep 17, 2020)

Just ordered one  thx for the review.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2020)

That GPU temp for the Asus TUF OC, not bad.

Waiting for the ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 ROG STRIX OC GAMING review.


----------



## Searing (Sep 17, 2020)

elemelek said:


> Just ordered one  thx for the review.



How? It is like their servers don't even bother sending data to Canada during the launch. I saw one EVGA on newegg but was never able to successfully get through checkout.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Sep 17, 2020)

Added 1 , click to check out then server crashed, after that its back online and my cart is empty.


----------



## elemelek (Sep 17, 2020)

Searing said:


> How? It is like their servers don't even bother sending data to Canada during the launch. I saw one EVGA on newegg but was never able to successfully get through checkout.



In local retailer where i live.


----------



## Vhaneyi (Sep 17, 2020)

hello! we can expect same temp with the normal tuf gaming?


----------



## Hossein Almet (Sep 17, 2020)

This card is better proposition than the FE.  Remember with the FE, u have to buy the cable (not cheap: $39.99) to go with it.  I'm torned between this card and the Gaming X Trio.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

Hossein Almet said:


> Remember with the FE, u have to buy the cable (not cheap: $39.99) to go with it


Which cable? the 12-pin adapter is included for free with the FE



Vhaneyi said:


> hello! we can expect same temp with the normal tuf gaming?


Slightly lower, because no OC


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Sep 17, 2020)

Hossein Almet said:


> This card is better proposition than the FE.  Remember with the FE, u have to buy the cable (not cheap: $39.99) to go with it.  I'm torned between this card and the Gaming X Trio.



Go with the tuf, after what I saw what trio offers, it's just disappointment. Sure, you get additional 8 pin power connector but it will do nothing unless you got modified bios. The trio has less power phases for the gpu, runs significantly hotter because their gpu is sharing heatsink with memory module, they are using through-hole capacitor bank from total of its capacitor, and if you look closely, MSI did it again, they put nothing but empty solder socket on the back of the pcb. With the tuf card, you'll get a lot of smd caps, even on the back of the pcb. And the tuf sure is cheaper than gaming x trio


----------



## Hossein Almet (Sep 17, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Which cable? the 12-pin adapter is included for free with the FE
> 
> 
> Slightly lower, because no OC


The included cable is too short to be usable.


----------



## dicktracy (Sep 17, 2020)

So the over engineered FE cooler gets annihilated by generic AIB coolers.


----------



## Hossein Almet (Sep 17, 2020)

ExplodingCaps said:


> Go with the tuf, after what I saw what trio offers, it's just disappointment. Sure, you get additional 8 pin power connector but it will do nothing unless you got modified bios. The trio has less power phases for the gpu, runs significantly hotter because their gpu sharing heatsink with memory module, they using through-hole capacitor bank from total of its capacitor, and if you look closely, MSI did it again, they put nothing but empty solder socket on the back of the pcb. With the tuf card, you'll get a lot of smd caps, even on the back of the pcb. And the tuf sure cheaper than gaming x trio


But, there is a small problem,  in Australia, the FE is $1139, but it's not available for sale, and the TUF is $1640 and is available for sale of course.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 17, 2020)

Whoooo !! Nice nice ! Great asus first AIB that puts actually heatpipes and fins on RAM's and some VRM under the main heatsink !!

Congratulations to ASUS engineers ! Wow never seen before ! Thats why temperatures are so good !


Simply AMAZING !! 

Guys if you choose to buy the TUF 3080 you have the real deal ! 

Forget custom watercooling !


----------



## ExplodingCaps (Sep 17, 2020)

dicktracy said:


> So the over engineered FE cooler gets annihilated by generic AIB coolers.



Always has been, lol.



Hossein Almet said:


> But, there is a small problem,  in Australia, the FE is $1139, but it's not available for sale, and the TUF is $1640 and is available for sale of course.



Just be patient though, it will goes down eventually the moment the supply comes, you don't want your hard earn money spent with the wrong stuff.


----------



## YU888 (Sep 17, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 168966
> 
> That GPU temp for the Asus TUF OC, not bad.



Waiting for the MSI GeForce RTX 3090 GAMING X TRIO review. How 'cool' it is……-_-


----------



## Hossein Almet (Sep 17, 2020)

ExplodingCaps said:


> Always has been, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just be patient though, it will goes down eventually the moment the supply comes, you don't want your hard earn money spent with the wrong stuff.


I'm in no hurry, as my 4k monitor was sent to the supplier to be fixed, but it has been 5 months already, they still has fixed it, yet.  That's why I don't have confidence in products which offer long warranty period.


----------



## kings (Sep 17, 2020)

@W1zzard, does Quiet Bios also have lower clocks or does it just slow down the fan speed?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

kings said:


> @W1zzard, does Quiet Bios also affect clocks or does it just slow down the fan speed?


It reduces clocks, too, compare the two charts here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-geforce-rtx-3080-tuf-gaming-oc/30.html


----------



## kings (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, I hadn't seen it yet, but I went to see it.
Thank you.


----------



## Searing (Sep 17, 2020)

ExplodingCaps said:


> Go with the tuf, after what I saw what trio offers, it's just disappointment. Sure, you get additional 8 pin power connector but it will do nothing unless you got modified bios. The trio has less power phases for the gpu, runs significantly hotter because their gpu is sharing heatsink with memory module, they are using through-hole capacitor bank from total of its capacitor, and if you look closely, MSI did it again, they put nothing but empty solder socket on the back of the pcb. With the tuf card, you'll get a lot of smd caps, even on the back of the pcb. And the tuf sure is cheaper than gaming x trio


 
Trio is $150 more around here. Really disappointed with MSI pricing recently for video cards. They seem to charge more for no reason (and yet their MB pricing etc. is the same in Canada as other products).


----------



## madshi (Sep 17, 2020)

@W1zzard, thanks so much for your reviews. techpowerup has become my favorite GPU review site by far. It's so nice to have noise & temperature results summed up so nicely for comparison purposes. I don't know any other review site which does that.

I'm quite shocked by how good the ASUS TUF 3080 does, cooling wise. It seems to beat both temperatures and noise of the ASUS STRIX 2080 Super, while handling 320W to boot??

I'm also quite shocked by how stupid the ASUS design team is by adding a useless stub to the card which increases the height from 13cm to 14.5cm. Which basically makes the TUF a no-go for any HTPC user. And funny enough, the ASUS specs say that the card only is 13cm high. They seem to have forgot to include the useless stub in their measurements.

Do you think it would be easy to saw that stupid stub off to make the card fit into my HTPC? Not sure how hard that plastic (?) material is...


----------



## Akkedie (Sep 17, 2020)

@W1zzard Hey, I know you used to test The Surge 2 but haven't anymore, any chance you could jump in game and peek at the fps for a 3080? Was really curious about this game in particular and no one else tests it, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## D@mn (Sep 17, 2020)

>Display connectivity options include four standard DisplayPort 1.4a and two HDMI 2.1.

Only three DP, not four


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like Palit and Zotac got sh*tbinned, MSI is meh and ASUS is bang for buck option (considering DOA availability of FE). Too bad that $30 of difference magically turned into $156 over here:








590 PLN = $156


----------



## ytzelf (Sep 17, 2020)

@W1zzard tyvm for the timely and extremely exhaustive review. I have a very specific question regarding the heatsink and deshrouding possibility. Could you please measure the distance between heatsink top and bottom pins (the ones used to screw the shroud in) ? I'm trying to check whether there's enough space for a 120mm fans without bending the pins.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## eskwy911 (Sep 17, 2020)

What about the temp ?


----------



## dream3 (Sep 17, 2020)

Awsome, cant wait for EVGA XC3 and MSI ventus to compare!!


----------



## madshi (Sep 17, 2020)

And Gigabyte.


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 17, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> Whoooo !! Nice nice ! Great asus first AIB that puts actually heatpipes and fins on RAM's and some VRM under the main heatsink !!
> 
> Congratulations to ASUS engineers ! Wow never seen before ! Thats why temperatures are so good !
> 
> ...


For sure, kudos to Asus for beating the competition in cooling.  Those fins are impressive, but it's not exactly new tech.  Having said all that, these cards still are best served with water cooling.  The difference between 71C and sub-40C opens up performance that is otherwise impossible due to Boost behavior.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

madshi said:


> Do you think it would be easy to saw that stupid stub off to make the card fit into my HTPC?


Yeah, just cut it off. Should be easy with a hacksaw



Akkedie said:


> @W1zzard Hey, I know you used to test The Surge 2 but haven't anymore, any chance you could jump in game and peek at the fps for a 3080? Was really curious about this game in particular and no one else tests it, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Sorry, don't have the game installed anymore on the VGA bench



D@mn said:


> Only three DP, not four


Fixed


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 17, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> For sure, kudos to Asus for beating the competition in cooling.  Those fins are impressive, but it's not exactly new tech.  Having said all that, these cards still are best served with water cooling.  The difference between 71C and sub-40C opens up performance that is otherwise impossible due to Boost behavior.



This card hits 63 celsius under load no need for sub -40 to have it pushing maximum frequency boost. Not 71c ...

As long the heatsink is able to keep the temperatures down in this case is very close to a full waterblock temps, the GPU will stay at his highest frequency boost.

 So if you go watercool this GPU is a bit of waste, its like buyin it and playing with 1080p 60Hz monitor.


----------



## Akkedie (Sep 17, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Sorry, don't have the game installed anymore on the VGA bench


It's a small download if you get the chance one of these days nudgenudge


----------



## asdkj1740 (Sep 17, 2020)

interestingly enough der8auer's sample of tuf oc has pos cap instead on the back of the pcb unlike what we have seen on techpowerup.


----------



## b_wellington (Sep 17, 2020)

Not surprisingly it is impossible to find non-oc review, but is there a possibility non-oc will feature lesser power limit than OC?
I ordered non-oc, i'll just wait for it even if they ship it in november.


----------



## dream3 (Sep 17, 2020)

asdkj1740 said:


> interestingly enough der8auer's sample of tuf oc has pos cap instead on the back of the pcb unlike what we have seen on techpowerup.



what does that mean? i dont get it. it makes the non-OC bad?


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 17, 2020)

Where can I buy this in Europe, near my city?


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 17, 2020)

I thought that the new *monster NVIDIA engine*, this will push 300 fps at  Battlefield V  1920x1080 that is the lowest gaming resolution of our times.
Personally I am totally disappointed of what 700 Euro can buy according to NVIDIA pricing. 
For such level of performance my final Bid this 300 Euro.


----------



## ezelkow1 (Sep 17, 2020)

So umm, why is the one thing thats completely different about this card to every single other card not covered? It has an extra HDMI port but yet the specs still state only 4 display support. So how does this work? Do you have to set something in the software if you have all 5 hooked up? Is it first come first serve for the 4 outputs? Does it just explode if you connect 5? It only just gets a mention in that, yes, it does have one more, and thats it.

I mean its the only legitimate difference and wasnt even covered in this 'review', beyond the usual MOAR NUMBERS!


----------



## asdkj1740 (Sep 17, 2020)

dream3 said:


> what does that mean? i dont get it. it makes the non-OC bad?


pos caps tend to be better. but sp caps are fine and still way better than solid caps.

we still don't know what is it inside on non oc tuf.


----------



## Anymal (Sep 17, 2020)

Wizz, does it have additional 2x 4pin for vents?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

ezelkow1 said:


> So umm, why is the one thing thats completely different about this card to every single other card not covered? It has an extra HDMI port but yet the specs still state only 4 display support. So how does this work? Do you have to set something in the software if you have all 5 hooked up? Is it first come first serve for the 4 outputs? Does it just explode if you connect 5? It only just gets a mention in that, yes, it does have one more, and thats it.
> 
> I mean its the only legitimate difference and wasnt even covered in this 'review', beyond the usual MOAR NUMBERS!


That is a great question, I just assumed it will just work. Let me double check with ASUS


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 17, 2020)

ExplodingCaps said:


> Just be patient though, it will goes down eventually the moment the supply comes, you don't want your hard earn money spent with the wrong stuff.


Mate, this is Australia, prices don't go down.


----------



## harrywhy (Sep 18, 2020)

ExplodingCaps said:


> Go with the tuf, after what I saw what trio offers, it's just disappointment. Sure, you get additional 8 pin power connector but it will do nothing unless you got modified bios. The trio has less power phases for the gpu, runs significantly hotter because their gpu is sharing heatsink with memory module, they are using through-hole capacitor bank from total of its capacitor, and if you look closely, MSI did it again, they put nothing but empty solder socket on the back of the pcb. With the tuf card, you'll get a lot of smd caps, even on the back of the pcb. And the tuf sure is cheaper than gaming x trio


If tuf is cheaper than trio, then tuf is definitely a better choice. However,  current tuf price is pretty close to trio in America. And trio has better overclock performance. If MSI could unlock the power limit, I think trio would be better than tuf. As for the cooling, I think it is acceptable for both two cards


----------



## steen (Sep 18, 2020)

@W1zzard. Do you have any insight into PEG power draw @ 350-370W? It appears the 5A hard limit exceeds 6.5A. The new design should preclude this.


----------



## B-Real (Sep 18, 2020)

Wow, I think the TUF's supremeness among the 4 reviewed AIB models is a bigger deal than the 3080 itself.  Well done ASUS, really. I say this as not a big ASUS fan as they overprice their cards big time and below Strix usually every other model is rubbish, and while Strix models are usually great, there are other brand models that bring the same performance in speed, fan and temps. But this time it kicks ass. 9-13 degrees cooler and only 3 dBA louder than the MSI or the Palit one. And though Zotac was more quiet, don't forget that TUF is about 5% faster than the Zotac card. I don't know what does that quiet BIOS mode mean (it becomes the most quiet out of the 4 in that mode), does it make the card slower? For me, MSI Gaming X Trio is a big disappointment.


Hossein Almet said:


> This card is better proposition than the FE.  Remember with the FE, u have to buy the cable (not cheap: $39.99) to go with it.  I'm torned between this card and the Gaming X Trio.


TBH, why are you considering the Gaming X Trio?  It's $30 more, but runs 13 degrees hotter, and it's only quieter by 3 dBA. Given that I prefer MSI cards over the ASUS ones (they are priced even over the MSI ones), and knowing that TUF cards were more like rubbish before, this time TUF is a no brainer among the 4 reviewed AIBs.



harrywhy said:


> If tuf is cheaper than trio, then tuf is definitely a better choice. However,  current tuf price is pretty close to trio in America. And trio has better overclock performance. If MSI could unlock the power limit, I think trio would be better than tuf. As for the cooling, I think it is acceptable for both two cards




Well in these reviews the TUF could be OCd by 2,9% and the Gaming X Trio by 2,7%. So even the OC was "better" with the TUF.


----------



## ppn (Sep 18, 2020)

steen said:


> It appears the 5A hard limit exceeds 6.5A. The new design should preclude this.


where did you get that. Nobody cared to show the PCIe power usage under load and at least make good use of the PCAT tool provided by nvidia. The closest it got to GPUz power on display was in the PC centric video, but where the power lanes were supposed to be shows PWR_SRC ~81W founders and 94 W on TUF card which I guess is the PCIe power. Not comfortable above 25 watts,


----------



## Manoa (Sep 18, 2020)

sorry if I missed it but I can't faind anywhare on the pages :x what is the warranty for this thing ?


----------



## okbuddy (Sep 18, 2020)

best AIB so far


----------



## nikoya (Sep 18, 2020)

for me the quiet bios thing is just marketing. Im not going to open my case each time I switch from 4k games (perf) to less demanding games (open headphone here).

just make and save 2 profiles in afterburner and switch in 1 click.


----------



## ppn (Sep 18, 2020)

Thermal throttle starts at 83, at 71-80 you loose next to nothing 30Mhz,, so log as you dont reach it why would it matter flipping the switch or loading the profile. just leave it, unless you want to lenghten the life.

It's the best AIO, but there is no point, it just doesn't provide the 1TBs memory and 2.5GHz clocks i want to see at 250 watts, so my expectations are not quite met, waiting the EUV shrink if nvidia feels like making it any time soon.


----------



## wolf (Sep 18, 2020)

Hossein Almet said:


> But, there is a small problem,  in Australia, the FE is $1139, but it's not available for sale, and the TUF is $1640 and is available for sale of course.



Asus TUF at PLE was $1399, so not a bargain by any stretch but I bought one anyway!.

i don't know what magic sauce they've poured on it but my lord this card is good, they tame 320w as if it's nothing.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 18, 2020)

wow with some Conductonaut TIM this Asus TUF 3080 can reach custom watercooling level.
Well my suspicion was also right on the mark, the 320-350W TGP already put the chip at the top of the frequency curve, increasing the TGP or doing shunt mod would not help increasing the freq beyond 2Ghz.


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 18, 2020)

The best mod this will happen when NVIDIA will use six microns lithography. 
It should request the assistance of Carl Zeiss, and they will receive of tools that they need.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 18, 2020)

Hossein Almet said:


> The included cable is too short to be usable.



Your claim, your problem - not NVIDIA's.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 18, 2020)

Seems like Asus just became Nvidia's premier partner or something, the 3080 TUF just show up in every shop in my country and sell for very reasonable price, like 150usd cheaper than MSI Ventus and Gigabyte Gaming OC SKU and those 2 SKU are no where near as good as the TUF edition.


----------



## LocutusH (Sep 18, 2020)

I also pulled in a TUF OC. It seems they have learned from the 5700XT problems, and made a really good TUF card this time.

The best offer i found was 806€ for this OC variant. The non-OC 769, but i didnt found any proof, that its the same card physically. If only the OC clock is the difference, i would not mind getting the non-OC too, but i just cant be sure yet. Not that there are some components missing on the PCB or cooling. 

So i hope i can get mine next week.

What i am still really curious is, how the XC3 Ultra EVGA version perform in comparsion with this. Not that they are up for buying anywhere, but i might change my mind, if they perform better somehow


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hossein Almet said:


> The included cable is too short to be usable.


It's an adapter cable so you can use your 8 pin vga cables from your PSU.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

isn't this TUF line from Asus is the new entry level?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Bubster said:


> isn't this TUF line from Asus is the new entry level?


Yes it is, and a bloody good one too.


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 19, 2020)

Bubster said:


> isn't this TUF line from Asus is the new entry level?



Yes this is the unreasonable entry level. 
The reasonable entry level  this is  ASUS GTS 1660 Super 6GB Mini OC.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 19, 2020)

There are like 10+ reviews on Youtube for this 3080 TUF and they all have been very positive, possibly the best 3080 for the price out there.
Asus just knew this chip is gonna be a guaranteed winner, so they put in appropriate amount of effort in designing the thermal solution.
Let just hope stocks are enough to meet demands...


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 19, 2020)

nguyen said:


> There are like 10+ reviews on Youtube for this 3080 TUF and they all have been very positive, possibly the best 3080 for the price out there.
> Asus just knew this chip is gonna be a guaranteed winner, so they put in appropriate amount of effort in designing the thermal solution.
> Let just hope stocks are enough to meet demands...



This is a perfect made commend from some one working in the retail chain. 
From an expert consumer prospective , yes the card seems well made, but in a few months NVIDIA will start using the marketing drums about the next guaranteed winner, but at what price tag? 
The current pricing seems reasonable if you are a son of a king at United *Arab* *Emirates. *


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 20, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Asus just knew this chip is gonna be a guaranteed winner, so they put in appropriate amount of effort in designing the thermal solution.


Looks to be the same as the Tuf 1660 Super I just bought for a build, right down to the 3 fans and crazy length.
I must add that card is crazy loud when the system first boots as the fans rev all the way up, but settle down quite quickly.


----------



## dream3 (Sep 23, 2020)

LocutusH said:


> I also pulled in a TUF OC. It seems they have learned from the 5700XT problems, and made a really good TUF card this time.
> 
> The best offer i found was 806€ for this OC variant. The non-OC 769, but i didnt found any proof, that its the same card physically. If only the OC clock is the difference, i would not mind getting the non-OC too, but i just cant be sure yet. Not that there are some components missing on the PCB or cooling.
> 
> ...




i wonder why there are still no reviews of the EVGAs yet, really wanted to compare with ASUS before commiting


----------



## squallheart (Sep 23, 2020)

Would you pay the $50 premium for the OC model instead of the non-OC model assuming they are both available? Just want to hear everyone's thoughts.

The factory overclock is pretty small so it is very likely that you can get the same clock as the factory OC. However, the concern is potential worse bin for the non-oc model. What do you all think?



W1zzard said:


> It reduces clocks, too, compare the two charts here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-geforce-rtx-3080-tuf-gaming-oc/30.html


@W1zzard I am having a really tough time deciding between the OC vs the non-OC. In your opinion, since they have the same cooling, do you think they can achieve similar clocks?

Any reason the non-oc is from  the worse bin? They are both the entry line for Asus.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2020)

I would definitely buy the non-OC if it's $50 cheaper. The factory OC isn't big enough to justify the added cost. Even if it's a lower bin you might lose 1 or 2% in manual OC performance, not a big deal.


----------



## Anymal (Sep 24, 2020)

Lets get practical, the cheapest 3080 is 799eur. Correction of p/p graphs needed.


----------



## b1gLoRD (Sep 24, 2020)

Managed to get TUF non OC version, but for some reason the card is idling with fans on 1000 rpm and 30 degrees (same on performance and quiet bios). I asked 3 different guys on reddit, 1 guy have same behavivour as me and another 2 have their cards fans stopped at idle. Any idea why ? different bios version from factory ?


----------



## squallheart (Sep 25, 2020)

b1gLoRD said:


> Managed to get TUF non OC version, but for some reason the card is idling with fans on 1000 rpm and 30 degrees (same on performance and quiet bios). I asked 3 different guys on reddit, 1 guy have same behavivour as me and another 2 have their cards fans stopped at idle. Any idea why ? different bios version from factory ?


Damn I preordered this card. Let us know if you manage to fix this. By the way, have you tried overclocking it? I am curious if you can get similar clocks to the numbers in the review.


----------



## b1gLoRD (Sep 25, 2020)

squallheart said:


> Damn I preordered this card. Let us know if you manage to fix this. By the way, have you tried overclocking it? I am curious if you can get similar clocks to the numbers in the review.


At stock its boosting to 1950-1985 Mhz with peaks to 2040 Mhz to me, so most of the us dont realny need to touch any OC, because the temps are good card will boost to these high clocks automaticaly.

I opened ticket to Asus, maybe they are aware of this issue.


----------



## Neonix (Sep 26, 2020)

b1gLoRD said:


> Managed to get TUF non OC version, but for some reason the card is idling with fans on 1000 rpm and 30 degrees (same on performance and quiet bios). I asked 3 different guys on reddit, 1 guy have same behavivour as me and another 2 have their cards fans stopped at idle. Any idea why ? different bios version from factory ?



Did you hear anything from Asus regarding the issue?

I have a similar issue with OC version, although for me the fans keep going on and off really randomly. It seems like anything that makes the GPU or memory on the card increase the clocks causes the fans to turn on at 1000rpm for anything between 2-10 seconds even when the card is at 33 celsius. Playing a YouTube video puts the fans at 1000rpm regardless, even when the temperature is almost 30 celsius. Even just opening the task manager makes the fan spin. If I don't do anything and just let my PC idle on the Windows desktop the fans will turn off and stay at 0rpm, but, even just opening the task manager will activate the fans, which is just really annoying. From what I read the fans are supposed to stay off all the time when the GPU temp is below 60 celsius. I've tried Performance and Quiet mode, and it makes no difference.

I made a screenshot of it, where you can clearly see that the fans are enabled immediately when there is a small GPU usage spike. I'm preparing to create a ticket with Asus and wanted to show them the issue. I hope this can be fixed with a VBIOS update.

The VBIOS version on the review cards are older, mine shipped with VBIOS version 94.02.26.80.EF according to GPU-Z, although GPU Tweak shows VBIOS 94.02.26.80.AS05. The VBIOS version for the card tested in this review is 94.02.26.40.67 (listed in the Overclocking page in GPU-Z).

You can clearly see that whenever there is slight load on the card and the GPU and memory clock increases for a short burst, the fans come on immediately, then turn off very quickly, while the GPU temperature never gets close to 60 celsius due to the short bursts. I've tried enabling and disabling the "0dB Fan:" mode on and off, and it doesn't help. The card was also behaving like this before I installed Asus GPU Tweak II.

Otherwise everything else works perfectly. The card is COOL! and boosts well without any manual OC.


----------



## b1gLoRD (Sep 26, 2020)

Neonix said:


> Did you hear anything from Asus regarding the issue?
> 
> I have a similar issue with OC version, although for me the fans keep going on and off really randomly. It seems like anything that makes the GPU or memory on the card increase the clocks causes the fans to turn on at 1000rpm for anything between 2-10 seconds even when the card is at 33 celsius. Playing a YouTube video puts the fans at 1000rpm regardless, even when the temperature is almost 30 celsius. Even just opening the task manager makes the fan spin. If I don't do anything and just let my PC idle on the Windows desktop the fans will turn off and stay at 0rpm, but, even just opening the task manager will activate the fans, which is just really annoying. From what I read the fans are supposed to stay off all the time when the GPU temp is below 60 celsius. I've tried Performance and Quiet mode, and it makes no difference.
> 
> ...



Asus support forwarded my ticket to Thaiwan for deeper analysis.  So maybe you can also send all the info from your post to support so they will have more info. 
On Idle my clocks are 210/56 mhz and gpu usage at 5% . For me the fans are all the time at idle on 1000 rpm (53%)  but fans behave weirdly if I set them to manual and move slider to zero, they stop and after seconds they start spining at around 300 rpm then stop again etc.
It looks like Asus made new bios update just before the shipment of retail cards and they didnt tested it properly.

When I got reply from support I will post it in thread.


----------



## Anymal (Sep 26, 2020)

Wizz will get some info from AIBs, right?


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 26, 2020)

b1gLoRD said:


> Asus support forwarded my ticket to *Taiwan* for deeper analysis.



Any engineering level corrections,  them will require a minimum of four weeks so them to be delivered.
Any one lucking patience he will suffer the most.
ASUS it does have best engineers working for it, but they are no Gods. 
Just give them the required time frame so them to respond back.


----------



## b1gLoRD (Sep 26, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> Any engineering level corrections,  them will require a minimum of four weeks so them to be delivered.
> Any one lucking patience he will suffer the most.
> ASUS it does have best engineers working for it, but they are no Gods.
> Just give them the required time frame so them to respond back.


Sure, thats what I expected, Its not any "game changer" bug, I even highlight to them that its not causing any issue for me, its more just feedback to them and offer for troubleshooting in case they are not able reproduce the issue in their lab (in case its caused by some sw combination in pc).


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 26, 2020)

b1gLoRD said:


> Sure, thats what I expected, Its not any "game changer" bug, I even highlight to them that its not causing any issue for me, its more just feedback to them and offer for troubleshooting in case they are not able reproduce the issue in their lab (in case its caused by some sw combination in pc).


Believe it or not, right now all VGA brands they do extensive product testing, so them to discover the truth.


----------



## Neonix (Sep 26, 2020)

b1gLoRD said:


> Asus support forwarded my ticket to Thaiwan for deeper analysis.  So maybe you can also send all the info from your post to support so they will have more info.
> On Idle my clocks are 210/56 mhz and gpu usage at 5% . For me the fans are all the time at idle on 1000 rpm (53%)  but fans behave weirdly if I set them to manual and move slider to zero, they stop and after seconds they start spining at around 300 rpm then stop again etc.
> It looks like Asus made new bios update just before the shipment of retail cards and they didnt tested it properly.
> 
> When I got reply from support I will post it in thread.



Ok thanks! I created a ticket with Asus myself, and attached all the info and screen shots and everything.
I'll update this thread whenever I get a response from Asus.

I've so far solved the issue by using Asus GPU Tweak II and disabling "0dB Fan" mode, which makes the fans spin at a constant 990rpm, which is far better than having the fans go on and off constantly. I also believe it's better for the fans to stay at a constant 990rpm than to turn on and off all the time.

Strangely enough it seems like the fans "minimum" speed is 1000rpm, which according to GPU Tweak is about 50% fan speed. Maybe the fans can't go much lower than that without starting to act strange. I've seen the same on other case fans in the past, if you set them too low they start acting weird, starting, stopping, and just not working properly. Some fan motors need a certain amount of minimum voltage to work normally.


----------



## Neonix (Sep 29, 2020)

I submitted the ticket to Asus on the 26th. It's now the 30th. Still haven't received any reply what-so-ever outside of the automated "we've received your case" email.
4+ day waiting time to even get an answer isn't exactly good support.


----------



## b1gLoRD (Oct 1, 2020)

I just got update on my ticket from Taiwan that I should check "Stall temperature" settings in GPU Tweak II advanced menu. Unfortunately I cannot find this temperature option anywhere.
I also set user defined fan behaviour and set it to 0% for 55°C and after apply it still stay at 53%. I think this must be a vbios issue.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 2, 2020)

I finally heard from Asus support:



> This type of fan control issues are most often caused by a poor contact with motherboard PCIe, please try re-seat the card and make sure it is connected properly.
> 
> Also make sure you have updated latest NVidia driver and GPU Tweak.



As expected their answer was useless. If the card wasn't properly seated in the PCIe socket that would have caused other major instability issues. Regardless, I tried re-seating it and it had zero effect.
I am using the latest Nvidia driver and this issue happened before I installed GPU Tweak in the first place (I only installed GPU Tweak software because I had to so that I could disable the 0db mode, as no other software offers that feature).

I'll probably just have to RMA the card for a full refund once resellers have stock again.

@b1gLoRD you previously mentioned a Reddit thread with more people having similar issues? Could you post a link to that reddit thread?


----------



## b1gLoRD (Oct 2, 2020)

Neonix said:


> I finally heard from Asus support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is no thread, I just found few posts where people claim they got a card and sent them DM.
My asus suport rep sent my pictures of even fan custom profile not going bellow 53% fan speed back to Taiwan. 
I think this must be a vbios issue, so if you can wait for new vbios it can fix all these issues and you dont need to RMA.


----------



## dream3 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Wait are you guys trying to disable 0rpm or enable it?*

My 3090 OC used to do 0rpm but after I used afterburner it started to idle at 51% 900 rpm. I lost 0rpm...

edit: im using quiet bios mode.

edit2: im in NA, how the hell do I open a ticket? it keeps sending me back to the FAQ.


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi. I have a TUF 3080 non OC, and I'm also experiencing the exact same fans behaviour as Neonix.

The slightest GPU activity wakes the fans despite temps being around 30º. Usually when this happens, they stay at 53%.

My vbios in performance mode is 94.02.26.40.6E.

There is also a thread about this issue in Asus's TUF forums, although with limited posters.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 5, 2020)

I have the exact same issue TUF 3080 OC. Posted this already in some German forums.

There are a lot more people affected. So i guessing its a BIOS issue.

The Most BIOS i could find from reviewers are not the same as these from the retail cards.

Reviewers:
94.02.26.40.68 (OC Bios?)

Retail:
Quiet BIOS: 94.02.25.80.EE
OC BIOS: 94.02.26.80.EF

Forums with the same issue:

German








						ASUS TUF 3080 - Kein "Zero Fan"
					

Hello  Bevor ich die TUF 3080 eingebaut habe, wurde der alte Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert. Nun ist 456.55 installiert.  Laut dem Test von CB sollte eigentlich die ASUS die Lüfter im idle ausschalten. Jedoch bleiben alle stur bei 1000U/min.  Kein Tool ist in der Lage die Lüfter auszuschalten...




					www.computerbase.de
				











						Ein fast perfekter Allrounder: ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 OC im Test
					

... weiterlesen




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




English





						3080 TUF with (Bios)error (Biosswitch / Fanstop)
					

Hello,    I am from germany, I'm sorry for my bad english!    I bought a Asus RTX3080 TUF on Releaseday. From beginning the card has two little problems:    1.) If I switch from performance Bios to Silent Bios there is no change at the fans. Same RPM at same temperatures!   I found other users...



					rog.asus.com
				




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUSROG/comments/j34ydz






						ASUS 3080 TUF - ZeroFan Problem
					

Sorry for my English in advance. I will give my best ;) I have a ASUS 3080 TUF and some problems with it. My Fans wont turn of in IDLE even when the GPU Temp is under 40°C. I figured out that is has to do with the two monitors - both run at 144Hz. If I disconnect one of them, the fans turn of imm...




					linustechtips.com
				




A few are created by me.

I hope we get ASAP a BIOS update. The more people complain, the more attention it gets from the tech community xD


----------



## dream3 (Oct 5, 2020)

What would be the best one to complain?


----------



## Smonkie (Oct 5, 2020)

3090 TUF OC user here. Exact same issue: fans spin on idle at 53%. Always the same percentage, then go back to 0%. Not a temperature issue because it stays at 29/30º. 

I don't understand how could this obvious issue bypass QC.


----------



## dream3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Smonkie said:


> 3090 TUF OC user here. Exact same issue: fans spin on idle at 53%. Always the same percentage, then go back to 0%. Not a temperature issue because it stays at 29/30º.
> 
> I don't understand how could this obvious issue bypass QC.



Exactly the same with me.

Im running bios in QUIET mode.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 5, 2020)

A good idea would be, if one of the reviewers could retest that card. If the reviewers BIOS 94.02.26.40.68 (Quiet BIOS version?) has the same issue, like our retail cards, they should reach out to ASUS.


----------



## loc (Oct 5, 2020)

I have Asus RTX 3080 TUF OC and have similar fan issues discussed here and also power target problem.
I checked few review sites which had gpuz screenshot up and they all had 94.02.26.40.67 (kitguru.net, techpowerup.com example)

My card bios version for:
Quiet mode: 94.02.26.80.EE
OC mode: 94.02.26.80.EF
Both bios has same frequency and power target. Only difference is that the fan is more aggressive and spins faster with OC bios when under load. Idle fan speed is same 53% and fans only stop when monitor goes to sleep. Easy to test with setting monitor sleep time to one minute.

Other thing I noticed and double tested is limited power target compared to the cards what reviewers had.
My cards default power target is normal 340W as it should but when I apply 110% power target (maximum the vbios allows) I only get 355W and it should be 375W. Power slider goes to 110% (Afterburner, Asus GPU Tweak and nVidia's own OC tool tested) but it only gives 105% resulting maximum of 355W.
So all in all something is wrong with this vbios with the fans not stopping and also with maximum power target.


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi all.

I'll share a comment included in another forum, hoping it can help someone (although this wasn't my case, as I have always had that setting to "adaptive"):

********************************************
There is no issue, or at least not with my bios. I initially had the same issue, and started troubleshooting.

When I set in Nvidia Control Panel the power settings to "adaptive" instead of "performance" it seems to be fixed. Not at first, but after a reboot. If you would still need to switch to "performance", you could use the "always 3D" setting in GPU Tweak II, as this does not require a reboot to kick in.
********************************************


----------



## Smonkie (Oct 6, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'll share a comment included in another forum, hoping it can help someone (although this wasn't my case, as I have always had that setting to "adaptive"):
> 
> ...



Tried. Not working.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 6, 2020)

The reviewer from hardwareluxx.de dumped the BIOS from the reviewcard.

Who's the first? 

The last time i flashed a vBIOS was on a GTX260


----------



## Smonkie (Oct 6, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> The reviewer from hardwareluxx.de dumped the BIOS from the reviewcard.
> 
> Who's the first?
> 
> The last time i flashed a vBIOS was on a GTX260



If they are from the same TUFs we all have, I don't see how it was going to solve anything. We need ASUS to release a new BIOS.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 6, 2020)

Smonkie said:


> If they are from the same TUFs we all have, I don't see how it was going to solve anything. We need ASUS to release a new BIOS.



As I saw, the reviewers had no issue with the ZeroFan...

I try to flash it this evening. We are lucky to have a DualBios. So if it goes wrong, we can switch to the other one.


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 6, 2020)

Be aware that the vbios versions that  hardwareluxx.de has uploaded, seem to correspond to the OC version of the TUF 3080.


----------



## Smonkie (Oct 6, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> As I saw, the reviewers had no issue with the ZeroFan...
> 
> I try to flash it this evening. We are lucky to have a DualBios. So if it goes wrong, we can switch to the other one.



I'm sorry to be so negative, but this is a widespread issue affecting 3080 & 3090 alike and I highly doubt that reviewer just got a TUF which works properly. Probably he just didn't notice because the issue can take a while to appear. You can be just browsing and the fans will remain at 0%, so maybe that's what happened to him.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> Be aware that the vbios versions that  hardwareluxx.de has uploaded, seem to correspond to the OC version of the TUF 3080.



Yes, they have a OC model - you can read "O10G" - never saw a non-OC in the wild so far...







Smonkie said:


> I'm sorry to be so negative, but this is a widespread issue affecting 3080 & 3090 alike and I highly doubt that reviewer just got a TUF which works properly. Probably he just didn't notice because the issue can take a while to appear. You can be just browsing and the fans will remain at 0%, so maybe that's what happened to him.



It's worth a try - isn't it?


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 6, 2020)

Mine is a non OC, quite rare at this moment indeed .


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 6, 2020)

I flashed 94.02.26.40.68 (quiet version) from hadwareluxx and the fans wont turn off too


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 6, 2020)

Can you try closing all monitoring software and looking at the actual fans in the card? For me they stop quite often as long as I'm not using any app that monitors the card, or cause graphics load. For example, Internet browsing keeps my fans stopped almost all the time.

I also have a xx.xx.40.xx bios, but in a non-OC TUF.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> Can you try closing all monitoring software and looking at the actual fans in the card? For me they stop quite often as long as I'm not using any app that monitors the card, or cause graphics load. For example, Internet browsing keeps my fans stopped almost all the time.
> 
> I also have a xx.xx.40.xx bios, but in a non-OC TUF.



I tried that on my test system (x470-F with a Ryzen 3 3200G) on a fresh an clean Win10, only with the nVidia driver. Fans wont turn off.

In a German forum, some wrote, that the fans turn off under Linux, but not on Windows


----------



## Anymal (Oct 7, 2020)

Where the hell did you all buy this card? Even the biggest etailers dont have it.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 7, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Where the hell did you all buy this card? Even the biggest etailers dont have it.



A large Swiss (R)etailer had ~145 Cards and I ordered it right at the release


----------



## b_wellington (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello guys.
Just my few cents on TUF NON-OC.
Also managed to grab the card, the default curve have erratic behaviour, but! In msi afterburner i have managed to set up a minimum fan speed of 46% up to 40C - at that speed It's reading constant 660 rpm, not audible at all.  Not perfect, but It's a temporary solution i can live with.
At loads in games i set it so it spins up to 1500-1700 and keeps the temp within 65.
I'd like to have custom fan stop with hysteresis though, but not willing to freak over. I am sure this can be fixed with bios.
Edit: i can spin at as low as 40% and up to 45%, but the speed is not constant, readings are all over and visually fans wobble. Any lower than 40% - fans are stuck at start-stop cycle.
46% is the lowest functional speed.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 11, 2020)

I received a reply from Asus regarding my issues with the fan-stop function as described in a previous post:



> Thank you for these details, unfortunately we cannot reproduce this with what we have at hand. We will pass these on for our testlab to try reproduce
> If you have any questions, feel free to contact us again!



So I urge everyone that experiences this issue to create support tickets directly with Asus referring to the described issues and this forum thread. The more they pass on to their Q/A and testlab the better.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 11, 2020)

One of the stuff from hardwareluxx.de contacted also one from ASUS directly. The problem is, that the ASUS card use not the GPU Temp. for the fans, no, they use the board power draw. ASUS use 30W as threshold. Other use 50W (inno3D). Hes guessing, that we get a BIOS update with a new threshold (50W).

We have to wait for a moment, because the China and Taiwan had holidays.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 12, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> One of the stuff from hardwareluxx.de contacted also one from ASUS directly. The problem is, that the ASUS card use not the GPU Temp. for the fans, no, they use the board power draw. ASUS use 30W as threshold. Other use 50W (inno3D). Hes guessing, that we get a BIOS update with a new threshold (50W).
> 
> We have to wait for a moment, because the China and Taiwan had holidays.



Thanks. That makes sense. Cause I see the fans spin up whenever the board clocks itself up momentarily. It's strange though, cause my previous card, a Asus Strix RTX 2070 Super never activated the fans unless it reached a certain temperature. Small spikes in power draw will as it is now cause the fans to spin up and down constantly all the time. Even watching a YouTube video uses more than 30w, and when I play a Youtube video, the fans activate and cool the gpu down to an unecessary level of like 30 celsius...


----------



## b1gLoRD (Oct 12, 2020)

Neonix said:


> Thanks. That makes sense. Cause I see the fans spin up whenever the board clocks itself up momentarily. It's strange though, cause my previous card, a Asus Strix RTX 2070 Super never activated the fans unless it reached a certain temperature. Small spikes in power draw will as it is now cause the fans to spin up and down constantly all the time. Even watching a YouTube video uses more than 30w, and when I play a Youtube video, the fans activate and cool the gpu down to an unecessary level of like 30 celsius...


They marketed their product with fanstop until 55 °C so they should provide that and not any power treshold. My few years old MSI 1080 trio x have also fan stop until like 55 °C degrees and I can run the game for like 5 minutes until temp reach that treshold and fan will start spining.  
Also there is not only issue about auto fan stop, but because of this issue, we are not able to use custom fan curve because fans will not go lower than 53% (1000rpm),
I provided all the details and feedback to my local asus rep, I am waiting for his reply.


----------



## raptorstas (Oct 12, 2020)

i have the same problem with tuf OC :




start/stop fans just while i'm surfing facebook 


Neonix said:


> So I urge everyone that experiences this issue to create support tickets directly with Asus referring to the described issues and this forum thread. The more they pass on to their Q/A and testlab the better.


created support ticket now


----------



## Anymal (Oct 12, 2020)

Wizz, did you do some research on that as you did in case of 5600xt fan overshoot?


----------



## loc (Oct 12, 2020)

I already made a report about this to Asus but just got pretty generic answer back. They said to reinstall drivers and applying silent mode from GPU Tweak software. Ofc I had already tried that and also told that in my initial message. I'd also want to see that 55C fan cut off to work as I have good case ventilation so I doubt that fans would need to run even at 50W. Btw my card normal idle power draw is ~40W reported by GPUZ. Other problem with the vbios is power limit. It goes to 110% 375W but in reality it only allows 105% 355W.  Setting the power limit to 105% or 110% results the same maximum power draw.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 12, 2020)

loc said:


> I already made a report about this to Asus but just got pretty generic answer back. They said to reinstall drivers and applying silent mode from GPU Tweak software. Ofc I had already tried that and also told that in my initial message. I'd also want to see that 55C fan cut off to work as I have good case ventilation so I doubt that fans would need to run even at 50W. Btw my card normal idle power draw is ~40W reported by GPUZ. Other problem with the vbios is power limit. It goes to 110% 375W but in reality it only allows 105% 355W.  Setting the power limit to 105% or 110% results the same maximum power draw.



I'm experiencing the same. My card is power limited all the time (perfcap reason pwr) after increasing the power limit to 110%, yet I've never seen the total power usage of the card go over 347W.
Maybe adjusting the powerlimit only adjusts it based on base GPU TDP, which for the RTX 3080 is 320W TDP. 320w + 10% = 352w, which seems correct.

According to the Asus TUF RTX 3080 OC review specifications, the TDP for the Asus card is also listed at 320w: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-geforce-rtx-3080-tuf-gaming-oc-review
Which means 320w + 10% = 352w is correct in that case. But I've seen my card use around 335w without increasing the powerlimit at all, in quiet mode, without "OC mode" enabled, so the specifications in the tomshardware review doesn't make sense.

Then again this review states that 340w is the default powerlimit (without adjustements) and 375w is max powerlimit with +10% adjustement: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asus-geforce-rtx-3080-tuf-gaming-oc/30.html

The Asus website or marketing material doesn't show default tdp for the card.
Maybe the +10 powerlimit is marketing numbers based on base tdp, and pushing the power limit only adjusts it to +10% increase over base tdp.
That would be very cynical of Asus if that's the case, and the TechPowerUp review would then be spreading false information in their review.

In regards to the fan-stop issues, I also got the same generic reply from Asus support, and specifically had to tell them to escalate the issue to R&D or engineering.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello from _France_ 

I have exactly the same *non-stop-fans* problem on my *3090 TUF O24G* (_card arrived September 26th_) in _Quiet Bios Mode_.

Here are the details of my TUF :


----------



## raptorstas (Oct 12, 2020)

guys, u can solve the problem by flashing Palit updated bios, they already solved this fans problem (while ASUS has not)i did that today with tuf OC and it seems ok








						palit.rom
					

View and download from Yandex.Disk




					yadi.sk


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 12, 2020)

raptorstas said:


> guys, u can solve the problem by flashing Palit updated bios, they already solved this fans problem (while ASUS has not)i did that today with tuf OC and it seems ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do Palit and ASUS have the same board design? If not. is that no a bit to risky?


EDIT:

I flashed it. Fans are off. *BUT* second monitor is not recognized on the second DP. Only on the first and third one. And the second screen has now a yellowish tint.


----------



## raptorstas (Oct 12, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> *BUT* second monitor is not recognized on the second DP. Only on the first and third one. And the second screen has now a yellowish tint.


maybe maybe...
i think flashing palit bios is good TEMPORARY solving of the problem, while asus hasnt made bios update


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 12, 2020)

Not even temporarily. A second screen is unusable with this BIOS.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 12, 2020)

Flashing with a BIOS from a different manufacturer isn't even a workaround. Not worth the risk. It voids your warranty.
Asus needs to deliver an updated BIOS that fixes both the fan-stop issues and powerlimiter issues.
Or cards will be RMA'ed once resellers have stock.

It's sad that one of the best built RTX 3080 cards are supplied with a poorly tested BIOS with many bugs.
I'm gonna advise people to stay away from the Asus cards until Asus has officially supplied a fix. A friend already cancelled his RTX 3090 Strix order because of this.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 12, 2020)

Neonix said:


> Flashing with a BIOS from a different manufacturer isn't even a workaround. Not worth the risk. It voids your warranty.



The risk is low if since we have a dual bios. If the flash process goes wrong, switch to the second, boot into windows, switch the bios again and reflash the defect with the original.

And about the warranty... if you would RMA the card, and on both BIOS slots is the original BIOS, they can tell that you tried a diff. BIOS.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 12, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> The risk is low if since we have a dual bios. If the flash process goes wrong, switch to the second, boot into windows, switch the bios again and reflash the defect with the original.
> 
> And about the warranty... if you would RMA the card, and on both BIOS slots is the original BIOS, they can tell that you tried a diff. BIOS.



Still not worth it IMO. All sorts of crap can pop up (secondary monitors not working, powerlimit issues, stability issues, fan curve issues, etc).


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 12, 2020)

Did u read what I posted?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 12, 2020)

raptorstas said:


> guys, u can solve the problem by flashing Palit updated bios, they already solved this fans problem (while ASUS has not)i did that today with tuf OC and it seems ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flashing the Bios, particularly with one from another card is NOT the answer, are you going to be responsible and pay for all the bricked cards that could result?


----------



## raptorstas (Oct 12, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Flashing the Bios, particularly with one from another card is NOT the answer, are you going to be responsible and pay for all the bricked cards that could result?


go to 1060 forum lol , and give your advices there


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 16, 2020)

New bioses released to address 0rpm fan issue:

3080 TUF: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/G...biosupdate.zip
3090 TUF: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/G...biosupdate.zip

Thanks to Don at hardwareluxx.de for reporting to Asus Taiwan, which surely hastened the solution.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 16, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> New bioses released to address 0rpm fan issue:
> 
> 3080 TUF: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/G...biosupdate.zip
> 3090 TUF: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/G...biosupdate.zip
> ...



I see Asus has posted this for the OC version too.

But I'm a bit confused. Only one VBIOS update file is posted, and it doesn't say anything about which VBIOS it is meant for: Performance or Quiet mode. When I try to run the 3080biosupdate.exe file, it seems it just wants to update the VBIOS and doesn't mention which VBIOS it is an update for... But I run my card in Quiet mode, and there is no mention in the VBIOS update procedure or file which of the VBIOS'es this VBIOS update is meant for... I have a feeling that if I update the VBIOS in Quiet mode I will probably get the Performance VBIOS installed with the 0db-fan fix?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 16, 2020)

The updater file contains several compressed roms with an ini file that makes me think that it is able to identify each specific bios, and updates it with the adequate rom:

[94.02.26.C0.AS03]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.C0.AS03
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS01
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.08.AS05]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS05
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS01
GOPDriver = 60009


[94.02.26.C0.AS04]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.C0.AS04
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS02
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.08.AS06]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS06
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS02
GOPDriver = 60009


[94.02.26.C0.AS05]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.C0.AS05
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS03
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.08.AS07]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS07
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS03
GOPDriver = 60009



[94.02.26.C0.AS06]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.C0.AS06
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS04
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.08.AS08]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS08
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS04
GOPDriver = 60009


[94.02.26.08.AS15]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS15
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS13
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.80.AS05]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.80.AS05
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS13
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.40.AS01]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.40.AS01
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS13
GOPDriver = 60009


[94.02.26.08.AS16]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS16
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS14
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.80.AS06]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.80.AS06
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS14
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.40.AS02]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.40.AS02
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS14
GOPDriver = 60009


[94.02.26.08.AS17]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS17
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS15
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.80.AS07]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.80.AS07
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS15
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.40.AS03]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.40.AS03
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS15
GOPDriver = 60009


[94.02.26.08.AS18]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.08.AS18
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS16
GOPDriver = 60009



[94.02.26.80.AS08]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.80.AS08
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS16
GOPDriver = 60009

[94.02.26.40.AS04]
OldVersion = 94.02.26.40.AS04
NewVersion = 94.02.26.48.AS16
GOPDriver = 60009


----------



## Neonix (Oct 16, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> The updater file contains several compressed roms with an ini file that makes me think that it is able to identify each specific bios, and updates it with the adequate rom:
> 
> [94.02.26.C0.AS03]
> OldVersion = 94.02.26.C0.AS03
> ...



Yeah I saw that. The executable is just a zip file, that when opened, lists many VBIOS files and the update tools themselves.
I updated my TUF 3080 OC now, and it seems the fans stay at 0 rpm when watching youtube videos, and browsing the web (gpu accellerated), and stuff like that. These activities always triggered the fans in the initial VBIOS and made them turn on and off constantly. So this is a good improvement and the card now functions as expected.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 16, 2020)

Can confirm too. The new bios works. We habe now a 50W threshold. The old one had only 30W.

TUF 3080 OC


----------



## dream3 (Oct 16, 2020)

guys do i need to update both BIOS separately? or a single update will take care of quiet and performance?


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 16, 2020)

dream3 said:


> guys do i need to update both BIOS separately? or a single update will take care of quiet and performance?



I guess (but not sure) that you need to update after booting with each bios separately, if you want both of them fixed.


----------



## maparo (Oct 16, 2020)

I know the topic is about the TUF version, but my STRIX OC behaves the way. Does anyone know if Asus will release updated bios for STRIX?


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 16, 2020)

maparo said:


> I know the topic is about the TUF version, but my STRIX OC behaves the way. Does anyone know if Asus will release updated bios for STRIX?



Check the available downloads for your card at Asus' website to be sure, but I think this update is for all 3080 and 3090, TUF and Strix cards.


----------



## b1gLoRD (Oct 16, 2020)

Fixed the fan issue for me
unfortunately, power limit is still set to 355W (110%) even there is slider to 117% which should give 375W limit.


----------



## maparo (Oct 16, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> Check the available downloads for your card at Asus' website to be sure, but I think this update is for all 3080 and 3090, TUF and Strix cards.



Is there any way to be 100% sure? Bios not available atm under Strix page.


----------



## Anymal (Oct 16, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> Can confirm too. The new bios works. *We habe now *a 50W threshold. The old one had only 30W.
> 
> TUF 3080 OC


Yes, you hast it.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 16, 2020)

maparo said:


> Is there any way to be 100% sure? Bios not available atm under Strix page.








						ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC Edition 24GB GDDR6X | 顯示卡
					

ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC超頻版 O24GB GDDR6X 顯示卡配備軸向式風扇、0dB 技術、2.9-slot 設計、雙 BIOS、全自動製程技術、SAP II、MaxContact 技術、MLCC 電容等，以釋放 NVIDIA Ampere 架構的最大效能。



					www.asus.com
				




Yes, its chinese, but you can select Windows 10 in teh drop down menu. there you can see, its the same file as for the 3080.


----------



## Betty (Kung Pow) (Oct 17, 2020)

Which one of the ports on the side is for the fan? the 4 or 6 pin?
Thinking to deshroud and buy an adapter and use the bottom case fans in my NR200 instead, would that work?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Betty (Kung Pow) said:


> Which one of the ports on the side is for the fan? the 4 or 6 pin?
> Thinking to deshroud and buy an adapter and use the bottom case fans in my NR200 instead, would that work?


I've got a feeling the sensor pin on the card still has to be connected or the card reports a fan error and might not work.


----------



## Betty (Kung Pow) (Oct 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I've got a feeling the sensor pin on the card still has to be connected or the card reports a fan error and might not work.



Is that a special sensor pin? Or just the fan sensor?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Betty (Kung Pow) said:


> Is that a special sensor pin? Or just the fan sensor?


The fan's RPM sensor pin.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello,

My *3090 TUF O24G* has the *non-stop fan issue problem* since the beginning (_Quiet Mode_ bios option, in _Silent Mode_ and  _0dB Fan_ on)

Today I have seen the *new VBios* available for my card here :





						TUF-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING｜Cartes graphiques｜ASUS France
					

Les cartes graphiques TUF Gaming ajoutent à l'écosystème du même nom une puissance colossale ainsi que des fonctionnalités exclusives telles que l'Auto-Extreme, des plaques arrières en acier inoxydable, des ventilateurs high-tech et des certifications IP5X. Elles ont en outre été soumises à une...




					www.asus.com
				



And I have downloaded it and successfully installed it (_took around 10mn to install, with a success message at the end_).

My new Bios Version is *94.02.26.48.5E*.

But after rebboting my PC with the new Bios sucessfully installed, *I still have the same non-stop fan issue !*









Here are my actual configuration in *GPU Tweak II* in *Silent Mode with 0dB Fan on*,
but my fans are at 1000 RPM, always in movement :









I do not understand where is the problem.

Is it coming from my settings in GPU Tweak II ?
I am in _Silent Mode with 0dB Fan on_, in Defaut mode, with no change in it :









*Do I need to set Silent Mode to other settings than Default to obtain the 0dB Fan option running correctly ?*

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 17, 2020)

The problem is your Board Power draw.





The new "Fan-Off" threshold is 50W. Before it was only 30W.

Dont know why your 3090 draw alomst 80W in idle mode.... Are you in performance/OC or Quiet BIOS?



My 3080 draws ~30-35W in idle with the quiet BIOS (one 170Hz and one 144Hz monitor connected)


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 17, 2020)

Many thanks* cl3232,*

I have also updated the Performance Bios mode (yes, we need to update it separatly) with the new VBios file.

The new Bios Version installed is the same number _94.02.26.48.5E_ for the _Performance Bios Mode_ or _Quiet Bios Mode_ after installation.

With the new VBios installed, here are my infos : with the _*Quiet Bios Mode*_ (left picture) and _*Performance Bios Mode* (_right picture)_.







_

I can see on both Bios Mode that the *Board Power Draw* is at *78 Watts*.

I do not understand why it is so hight with my card compared to yours at idle.

*Is there a settings somewhere*, maybe in the Bios (of the PC) *to change that* ?






For information, my 3090 is connected with 2 separate cables to my PSU (Prime Ultra 850 Platinum).

*Edit *:

and also for information, my 3090 is connected to 3 screens :
- Asus VG278 (1080p 60 Hz) (Display Port),
- Samsung SyncMaster (1200p 60 Hz) (Display Port),
-  via Yamaha 3050 (HomeCinema) : Samsung TV (2160p 60Hz) (HDMI).

And here are the _Advanced Infos_ in GPU-Z for my 3090 (_I don't know if it helps_) :


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 17, 2020)

Try to disconnect two monitors and then take a look at the power draw. Connect one more and look again.

I think the three monitors are to problem.


----------



## carajan (Oct 17, 2020)

I have the same issue, tho with the 3090 ROG, fans are stuck at 53% or higher, even though the gpu is at 29 degrees. Was the same before the BIOS update.



Even tried at full reinstall of windows and all, alas to no use.





In the end, i've reached out to ASUS, hoping for an answer at some point.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 17, 2020)

Many thanks* cl3232* and* carajan* 

*@carajan : *what is the number of monitors you have connected to your 3090 ? 

Because I saw that your PowerDraw is very low (32 W) and you still have the same problem as mine (with a 78  W Power Draw)...
_So the problem doesn't seem to come from this... _


----------



## carajan (Oct 17, 2020)

Only 1. 
Some msi 1440 144hz monitor.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 17, 2020)

Ok Thanks. 

I think we need *another VBios version* for _Asus _to solve these issues with the ours _3090_...


----------



## Smonkie (Oct 17, 2020)

I have a 3090 TUF OC and after the BIOS install the issue is PARTIALLY solved because the fans do ramp up from time to time but much less than before.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 17, 2020)

Many thanks Smonkie,

Is this (variation of the fans) related to your Board Power Draw (variation) ?

How many monitors have you ?


----------



## dream3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Guys I found an issue with the new BIOS. If you go to afterburner and set a manual fan %, it will not match the value you enter. I set mine for 55% and it goes to 70%. Same thing for the fan curve. It seems there is a mismatch between the actual speed and the way afterburner (and argus) are reading them!

Please test!


----------



## maparo (Oct 18, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC Edition 24GB GDDR6X | 顯示卡
> 
> 
> ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC超頻版 O24GB GDDR6X 顯示卡配備軸向式風扇、0dB 技術、2.9-slot 設計、雙 BIOS、全自動製程技術、SAP II、MaxContact 技術、MLCC 電容等，以釋放 NVIDIA Ampere 架構的最大效能。
> ...



Thanks, flashed both Quiet and Performance bioses. Although it's much better than before, I find 50W limit too low in my case. With just only one 100Hz monitor and Wallpaper Engine running in the background, fans still ramps up from time to time in idle. Usually board power draw sits at ~30W in idle, but sometimes power draw spikes up to ~70W, just for a few seconds, during browsing (youtube etc.). I wish there were some kind of hysteresis implemented (or longer threshold time, e.g. 10-20s, or just GPU temp as a threshold). I hope Asus won't stop at adjusting this.

Also, can confirm that Afterburner won't let you set the fans to 0RPM (and actual RPM don't match the value you enter in AB, but that's a trial and error thing). I don't know if it's a bug or works as intended.


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 18, 2020)

maparo said:


> Wallpaper Engine running in the background



There u have it. Wallpaper Engine triggers the GPU as a 3D application. Years ago, i had this problem too.

Try https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html and use the nVidia Display Power Saver. You can force P8 with no problem on ampere


----------



## maparo (Oct 18, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> There u have it. Wallpaper Engine triggers the GPU as a 3D application. Years ago, i had this problem too.
> 
> Try https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html and use the nVidia Display Power Saver. You can force P8 with no problem on ampere
> 
> View attachment 172196View attachment 172197



Thanks, but unfortunately, that's not the case (Wallpaper Engine). Card sits at P8 state all the time in desktop, but the spikes occurs anyway when normal browsing, streaming, minimizing, maximing browser etc. (I guess rendering pages is HW accelerated).

There is no issue with my PC, it worked as intended with my previous GPUs (e.g. MSI). I wonder why board power draw threshold is set so low when card is able to maintain very low temps in idle. I'm not able to find any similar reports from users with 3080/3090 cards from different manufacturers, so that's definitely Asus problem.

I mean, this does not happen very often, but when it does, it's very annoying, knowing it can be done properly (look at other models).


----------



## dream3 (Oct 18, 2020)

I agree, my fan keeps ramping up and back to 0 frequently. 50w is too low of a threshold and the fact it will start spinning at a high rpm makes it very noticeable.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 18, 2020)

I have the same problem with the new VBios installed on my *3090 TUF 024G*.

I have *3 screens* (_2 monitors_ 60 Hz and _*1 HC Receiver/TV xK 60 Hz*_).

The _TV  _is only for _Gaming_, so usually when I am in idle mode on the PC, the _TV _is Off.

But the main problem is that the _TV _is connected via a HomeCinema Receiver (_Yamaha 3050_) to the _3090 HDMI card_.
And of course the _CEC_ is activated on the TV (and the receiver _3050_).

So the receiver _Yamaha 3050_ is sending (regularly) some "check impulses" throught the HDMI to "see/detect" the connection (part of the _HDMI CEC specifications_) :
it is very important even than if the _TV _is *Off* than the _Yamaha 3050 receiver_ is in fact *On* and (and selected/put on the correct HDMI entry of the _TV_) to send to the _3090_ HDMI ouptput that the _TV _is really *Off* !

Without this setting (_Yamaha 3050 receiver_ On), the _3090_ card still sees the _TV _as *On* (even if the _TV _is really Off) and as a consequence the _3090_ card has a *Board Power Draw of 80 Watts* : and of course *the fans start to run*.

So :
- *W**ith* the _*TV*_ detected by the _3090 _as *On* : my 3090 Board Power Draw is *80 W* (*fan run*) -*LEFT* picture
- *W**ithout* the _*TV*_ detected by the _3090 _as *On* : my 3090 Board Power Draw is *40 W* (*No fan run*) -*RIGHT* picture :










Of course, for my use I would prefer than the "idle" limit for the new VBios version fo the Board Power Draw should be _*100 W*_ instead of the actual (new) _50 W_.

Because with the 3 screens On (2 monitors and the TV), of course I can be on idle with the PC !
( the TV is On not for the PC usage but for viewing some network shows in the background for instance)
But in this case the _3090 _card sees the _TV _as On so the its _Board Power Draw_ jumps to _80 W_ and the fan start to run...

So, the good new is the new VBios brings some improuvment with the 50 W limit, but *this 50 W limit is too short*, and I hope that it can be set to a *100 W* in a future new VBios...


And  to* cl3232* , many thanks, but I did not understood this part :

"
_Try https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html and use the nVidia Display Power Saver. You can force P8 with no problem on ampere. _
"

Do you think I can use this Nvidia Inspector to change the Board Power Draw limit  in my problem ?


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 18, 2020)

DplanetHD said:


> And  to* cl3232* , many thanks, but I did not understood this part :
> 
> "
> _Try https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html and use the nVidia Display Power Saver. You can force P8 with no problem on ampere. _
> ...



With the integrated nvidia display power saver, you can force the GPU to stay in P8 (lowest power state). I tested it with Furmark. In P8, my 3080 draws only max. 48W.

No, you cant set a new Power Draw limit with NV Inspector. Its in the BIOS and since "Pascal", the BIOS is encrypted.

The 100W limit will not come. The cooler is not able to cool 100W passively, because the cooler is not design for passive cooling. Forget that.


----------



## Neonix (Oct 18, 2020)

DplanetHD said:


> Many thanks* cl3232,*
> 
> I have also updated the Performance Bios mode (yes, we need to update it separatly) with the new VBios file.
> 
> ...



Check this NVIDIA Control Panel option: NVIDIA Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Power Management Mode > SET TO "Optimal Power".
If this option is set to "Prefer maximum power" then my RTX 3080 will also use almost 100w at idle.
PS! You might have to reboot for the new setting to take effect if you change this setting.


----------



## DplanetHD (Oct 18, 2020)

Neonix said:


> Check this NVIDIA Control Panel option: NVIDIA Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Power Management Mode > SET TO "Optimal Power".
> If this option is set to "Prefer maximum power" then my RTX 3080 will also use almost 100w at idle.
> PS! You might have to reboot for the new setting to take effect if you change this setting.


Many thanks Neonix,
My NVIDIA Control Panel option is already set to "_Optimal Power_" ("_Une puissance optimisée_" in French).



cl3232 said:


> With the integrated nvidia display power saver, you can force the GPU to stay in P8 (lowest power state). I tested it with Furmark. In P8, my 3080 draws only max. 48W.
> 
> No, you cant set a new Power Draw limit with NV Inspector. Its in the BIOS and since "Pascal", the BIOS is encrypted.
> 
> The 100W limit will not come. The cooler is not able to cool 100W passively, because the cooler is not design for passive cooling. Forget that.


Many thanks cl3232,

Ok for the NV Inspector not possible to set a power limit.

And for the 100W passively not possible for the 3090 conception.

But, sorry for the _"With the integrated nvidia display power saver, you can force the GPU to stay in P8 (lowest power state). I tested it with Furmark. In P8, my 3080 draws only max. 48W."_ :
I'm completly lost about it...
Do I need to use this "integrated nvidia display power saver" (is it the Nvidia Inspector which your are referring to ?) to maintain my card in a low Power Draw ?

Sorry, I am confused with this, and did not catch which usage I need to have with this P8 item...


----------



## cl3232 (Oct 18, 2020)

DplanetHD said:


> Many thanks Neonix,
> My NVIDIA Control Panel option is already set to "_Optimal Power_" ("_Une puissance optimisée_" in French).
> 
> 
> ...



Ref. to Post #155

Try it or let it be. I'm using the multi display power save since years. Why? Because the power management from nvidia with a multi monitor setup is bad, and the card clocks higher than it should.


----------



## Anvirol (Oct 21, 2020)

Has anyone figured out how to unlock the 375W board power limit on ASUS TUF 3080 OC?
I can't see any higher values than 110% which translates to ~345W max board power.

Did TPU use some custom bios in their review? 
I'm on performance bios and I even updated to the latest one, but I'm stills stuck with this lower limit.


----------



## raptorstas (Oct 21, 2020)

Smonkie said:


> I have a 3090 TUF OC and after the BIOS install the issue is PARTIALLY solved because the fans do ramp up from time to time but much less than before.





dream3 said:


> I agree, my fan keeps ramping up and back to 0 frequently. 50w is too low of a threshold and the fact it will start spinning at a high rpm makes it very noticeable.


yes. same for me. please write this to asus support. i did yet. i hope they will increase watts, 50 is too low. Palit made 150w


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2020)

Anvirol said:


> Has anyone figured out how to unlock the 375W board power limit on ASUS TUF 3080 OC?
> I can't see any higher values than 110% which translates to ~345W max board power.
> 
> Did TPU use some custom bios in their review?
> I'm on performance bios and I even updated to the latest one, but I'm stills stuck with this lower limit.











						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The default limit is 340 W, +10% = 375 W. Check the "NVIDIA BIOS" dropdown in Advanced


----------



## b1gLoRD (Oct 21, 2020)

cl3232 said:


> With the integrated nvidia display power saver, you can force the GPU to stay in P8 (lowest power state). I tested it with Furmark. In P8, my 3080 draws only max. 48W.
> 
> No, you cant set a new Power Draw limit with NV Inspector. Its in the BIOS and since "Pascal", the BIOS is encrypted.
> 
> The 100W limit will not come. The cooler is not able to cool 100W passively, because the cooler is not design for passive cooling. Forget that.


I dont see a problem there with pasive cooling with ONLY temperature treshold. MSI used exactly same on 1080 Ti trio X where I can even play game for like few minutes until it reach like 60 degrees and fan start spinning.


----------



## Anvirol (Oct 21, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> TechPowerUp
> 
> 
> Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.
> ...



Thanks for commenting. Yeah, apparently BIOS shows it's exactly what you said, but curiously I've never seen power draw go anywhere near 375W.

Could it be that "Board Power Draw" sensor is reporting about less 30W than what it actually is pulling?
Here's the typical scenario. Hitting max ~345W while being PWR limited.
Power limit is set to 110%.

Luckily this GPU undervolts quite well, but it would be nice to know if there's more Power to be unlocked


----------



## Neonix (Oct 23, 2020)

I just found this post with a link to a VBIOS update from Asus, that supposedly unlocks powerlimit to TUF and Strix 3080/3090 cards, making you able to go up to 450w in power if you want.
Has anyone tried this new VBIOS update?









						Asus new BIOS increase power limit (450W) of Strix / TUF GeForce RTX 3090 / 3080
					

Following EVGA’s footsteps, ASUS also prepared new BIOS that raises the Power Limit of their ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 and ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3080, in addition to the TUF variants, up to 450W. This BIOS also reduces the minimum power consumption threshold to 50W for fans to turn on, allowing...




					tech4gamers.com
				



.

Download links taken from the linked article:
3080 TUF/Strix: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Graphic Card/NVIDIA/BIOSUPDATE_TOOL/3080biosupdate.zip
3090 TUF/Strix: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Graphic Card/NVIDIA/BIOSUPDATE_TOOL/3090biosupdate.zip

To my eyes these linked VBIOS files seem like the same version we already got that fixed the 0db feature. But those don't increase the powerlimit, so I'm a bit confused here.
I think this article is bogus, I have compared the VBIOS update files in the links and they are byte-for-byte a perfect match to the VBIOS we got earlier that fixed the 0db feature.
But maybe we will get a 450w unlock in the future. I would never run my card at 450w, but I'd like to be able to get up to around 370-380w for maximum OC stability and less frequency variability.


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 23, 2020)

Neonix said:


> I just found this post with a link to a VBIOS update from Asus, that supposedly unlocks powerlimit to TUF and Strix 3080/3090 cards, making you able to go up to 450w in power if you want.
> Has anyone tried this new VBIOS update?
> 
> 
> ...



I think the article is not correct. I've seen another one stating the same, and it was also a misconception from the writer.


----------



## dream3 (Oct 26, 2020)

guys how can I turn off the RGB on the TUF's shroud?


----------



## Wyndstorn (Oct 26, 2020)

dream3 said:


> guys how can I turn off the RGB on the TUF's shroud?



You need Asus' GPU Tweak II software, but it's so bad and difficult to completely uninstall, that I'd try first with the older Asus Aura Sync, which it seems it's much better (although I haven't tried it myself).


----------



## dream3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Wyndstorn said:


> You need Asus' GPU Tweak II software, but it's so bad and difficult to completely uninstall, that I'd try first with the older Asus Aura Sync, which it seems it's much better (although I haven't tried it myself).



Aura Sync doesnt work for me apparently, it shows the TUF but I think Id need another asus device to sync the lighting to it. No option to disable or to apply effects to the GPU only.

I'm also afraid of gpu tweak, its really bad i agree


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 26, 2020)

dream3 said:


> guys how can I turn off the RGB on the TUF's shroud?


Unplug it.


----------



## cancel077 (Oct 26, 2020)

Neonix said:


> I just found this post with a link to a VBIOS update from Asus, that supposedly unlocks powerlimit to TUF and Strix 3080/3090 cards, making you able to go up to 450w in power if you want.
> Has anyone tried this new VBIOS update?
> 
> 
> ...



The article is not correct. It's causing confusion for sure. I messaged Andreas (the person mention in the article) on twitter and he confirmed that the update is only for the increase of fan power to 50W nothing else. 

I messaged tech4gamers as well so they correct their article.



dream3 said:


> guys how can I turn off the RGB on the TUF's shroud?



Install armoury crate from Asus. It works pretty well. It can control your RGB but also turn it off if you want. 

Cheers


----------



## Pointi (Oct 28, 2020)

Why does my 3080 TUF draw over 100 Watt in Idle?


----------



## cancel077 (Oct 28, 2020)

Pointi said:


> Why does my 3080 TUF draw over 100 Watt in Idle?



Looks like your card is working on performance mode. Change it to Adpative power under Nvidia 3D settings and restart your PC. It should work.


----------



## Pointi (Oct 28, 2020)

cancel077 said:


> Looks like your card is working on performance mode. Change it to Adpative power under Nvidia 3D settings and restart your PC. It should work.



That did the trick 

Now I have to work on that abmyssal 11290 Port Royal Score


----------



## Dan87 (Oct 30, 2020)

I flashed the BIOS and DDU as well. The fans now dont spin at idle, but they go crazy again whenever I play any videogame.

Is the issue connected to the board power draw? And is there a fix? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pointi (Nov 2, 2020)

Dan87 said:


> I flashed the BIOS and DDU as well. The fans now dont spin at idle, but they go crazy again whenever I play any videogame.
> 
> Is the issue connected to the board power draw? And is there a fix?
> 
> Thanks.



Can you post a screen of GPU-Z when under 100% Load and include temps of your case too?


----------



## Dan87 (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for the reply Pointi. Actually, another software seemed to be the issue (Nvidia Broadcast). I uninstalled it and everything works fine now.


----------



## kingsaizE (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello there,
so i kinda got the same problem. So here is my story so people will be able to follow me and my thoughts.
I got last friday my Rog Strix 3090 OC been mega happy about it etc ... my mod kinda changed after i installed the new asus armoury crate/aura after that nothing worked anymore got problems with my whole RBG setup (motherboard rog strix z370-f gaming, rog strix flare and ofc the rog strix 3090 oc) so i had to roll back to the older version to be able to see at least any rbg lights on but i cant change the them on the motherboard anymore ... so i just gave up and wanted to chill and play some games
Today i decided to make the bios update which ended in a catastrophe while doing the update i got a bluescreen after that my motherboard decided to not find anymore my gpu ... so got already scared as fuck ... after some time doing multiple DDU's in safemode and reinstalling the driver it finally worked again but ofcurse i got new problems which are that my gpu/memory clock keep going on max/min all the time but i didnt have this before so i asked for help in the asus rog discord and found a guy which told me to reset/reflash the bios again which i did but the problem stayed with the clock speeding up/down all the time. the guy from the discord told me to check for any app's that might be running in background 2D/3D and i found that the WALLPAPER ENGINE is cursing a error with GPU Tweak 2 ...
I changed now the multi display power saver as well and everything is back to normal which i'm not sure because as i said that i didnt have this problem before the failed BIOS update.
My question is now is it bad if the clocks are going up/down all the time in idle on the destkop (leaving multi display power saver off)
I guess i will leave it on anyways now but find it kinda shitty from ASUS that they are giving out hardware so expensive and many things are just not working at all 
Thanks for reading


----------



## cancel077 (Nov 3, 2020)

kingsaizE said:


> Hello there,
> so i kinda got the same problem. So here is my story so people will be able to follow me and my thoughts.
> I got last friday my Rog Strix 3090 OC been mega happy about it etc ... my mod kinda changed after i installed the new asus armoury crate/aura after that nothing worked anymore got problems with my whole RBG setup (motherboard rog strix z370-f gaming, rog strix flare and ofc the rog strix 3090 oc) so i had to roll back to the older version to be able to see at least any rbg lights on but i cant change the them on the motherboard anymore ... so i just gave up and wanted to chill and play some games
> Today i decided to make the bios update which ended in a catastrophe while doing the update i got a bluescreen after that my motherboard decided to not find anymore my gpu ... so got already scared as fuck ... after some time doing multiple DDU's in safemode and reinstalling the driver it finally worked again but ofcurse i got new problems which are that my gpu/memory clock keep going on max/min all the time but i didnt have this before so i asked for help in the asus rog discord and found a guy which told me to reset/reflash the bios again which i did but the problem stayed with the clock speeding up/down all the time. the guy from the discord told me to check for any app's that might be running in background 2D/3D and i found that the WALLPAPER ENGINE is cursing a error with GPU Tweak 2 ...
> ...



If I understand you correctly, the core clocks change from low (lets say as minimum 200mhz) to max (lets say 1985mhz whatever your max is) depending on your use and heavy loads of your gpu? Then yes that's perfectly normal. That means your performance on your gpu is set to adaptive which means it'll change depending on the usage. For light loads, it won't always stay at 200mhz, it'll fluctuate but it'll be low. As you open browsers, YouTube, it might put a small load and thus go up a little. Under idle, it should still fluctuate 200-500mhz let's say, depending on whatever is running in your background. As you game it should fluctuate as well but towards the max of your gpu. It is perfectly normal. I may have not understood your question so if I didn't answer it forgive me.


----------



## kingsaizE (Nov 3, 2020)

Well I know that the clockspeed should be going up on loads youtube/games etc but i didnt have this problem before just been idle on desktop going all the time up/down non-stop and not only once
I was worried because i never saw anything like this before and as i mention i also didnt have this before the failed bios update


----------



## cancel077 (Nov 3, 2020)

kingsaizE said:


> Well I know that the clockspeed should be going up on loads youtube/games etc but i didnt have this problem before just been idle on desktop going all the time up/down non-stop and not only once
> I was worried because i never saw anything like this before and as i mention i also didnt have this before the failed bios update



It should still go up/down while idle but not much. 200-500mhz probably. I think that's how mine does it, but I can check if you when next time I'm on my PC.

You didn't mention, but when you say up/down, what are you actual clockspeeds during idle?


----------



## kingsaizE (Nov 3, 2020)

well they are going from max 1995 to min 300 gpu clock and max 19504 to min 810 memory clock while doing nothing on the destkop beside having Wallpaper engine on when i turn it off everything is on min
As i already mentioned i didnt have this before the failed bios ... i just wanna get rid of it not sure if a format would help it


----------



## cl3232 (Nov 3, 2020)

Lock the GPU in P8 (lowest state) and all is fine. If you need the power of the GPU, you can add the process to 3D Mode. I use MDPS since I had a GTX 260


----------



## BlobUmad (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi,
Can someone explain to me how to get 375w with a 3080 Tuf OC like in the review? I am stuck at 355w.
I did the bios update (94.02.26.48.40)

thanks


----------



## cancel077 (Nov 5, 2020)

BlobUmad said:


> Hi,
> Can someone explain to me how to get 375w with a 3080 Tuf OC like in the review? I am stuck at 355w.
> I did the bios update (94.02.26.48.40)
> 
> thanks



Did you use msi afterburner and max out the power limit slide? 

On average mine is about 355w as well but I can get to about 373W when I stress my GPU during benchmarks.


----------



## vvoid (Nov 5, 2020)

I can confirm that the TUF doesn't seem to reach its max 375W power limit, no matter which BIOS version.
And yes, of course the slider is 110% PL on TUF OC, respectively +117% for non-OC.
I've got the OC version, even flashed the P-non-OC BIOS onto the Q-BIOS slot, no change. These cards seem to limit power to ~360W, wtf Asus?!?
Edit: And what about the reviewers, haven't they noticed???



cancel077 said:


> On average mine is about 355w as well but I can get to about 373W when I stress my GPU during benchmarks.


Can you please provide a screenshot with your BIOS version and confirmation that you see 373W in AB's power graph?
Sorry, but I cannot believe it. Tested it extensively and max is around, actually below, 360W, no matter what. Thanks!


----------



## cancel077 (Nov 5, 2020)

vvoid said:


> I can confirm that the TUF doesn't seem to reach its max 375W power limit, no matter which BIOS version.
> And yes, of course the slider is 110% PL on TUF OC, respectively +117% for non-OC.
> I've got the OC version, even flashed the P-non-OC BIOS onto the Q-BIOS slot, no change. These cards seem to limit power to ~360W, wtf Asus?!?
> Edit: And what about the reviewers, haven't they noticed???



I mean, you can confirm that YOUR TUF card can't reach it. But for my TUF OC card I was able to reach 375W (give or take a few watts). Only thing is, it's just during stressing not during normal gaming.


----------



## vvoid (Nov 5, 2020)

cancel077 said:


> I mean, you can confirm that YOUR TUF card can't reach it. But for my TUF OC card I was able to reach 375W (give or take a few watts). Only thing is, it's just during stressing not during normal gaming.


Power draw has nothing to do with "silicon quality", if that's what you're hinting at. But please, just show a screenshot with BIOS version and AB's power graph...


----------



## cancel077 (Nov 5, 2020)

vvoid said:


> Power draw has nothing to do with "silicon quality", if that's what you're hinting at. But please, just show a screenshot with BIOS version and AB's power graph...



Will do when I'm on the computer tonight.



vvoid said:


> Power draw has nothing to do with "silicon quality", if that's what you're hinting at. But please, just show a screenshot with BIOS version and AB's power graph...



Here you go. It took me a few tries, but asus for sure is not letting it reach 375W that easy. Majority of the time I was around 365W. It just shows that the board CAN reach 375W, but it is not efficient in keeping the power high so I do get power limits all the time before reaching 375W.


----------



## alvarobasi (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi guys! Did someone noticed that the fans of the 3080 TUF OC have a little rattling noise when spinning, regardless of the rpm? It gets worse when the rpm is increased... The fan noise itself hides it a little bit, though.


----------



## vvoid (Nov 6, 2020)

cancel077 said:


> Here you go. It took me a few tries, but asus for sure is not letting it reach 375W that easy. Majority of the time I was around 365W. It just shows that the board CAN reach 375W, but it is not efficient in keeping the power high so I do get power limits all the time before reaching 375W.


Thanks very much! Strange, same BIOS than I am on, never saw 375W as max, no matter what.
Which benchmark/stress test did you run?
Edit: You know, I had a 3080 FE before and there I saw constant 370W, reaching its specified power limit permanently. That's actually what we want to see from the TUF also, right?



alvarobasi said:


> Hi guys! Did someone noticed that the fans of the 3080 TUF OC have a little rattling noise when spinning, regardless of the rpm? It gets worse when the rpm is increased... The fan noise itself hides it a little bit, though.


No, totally silent in the rattling-area. Sounds like something is wrong with one of your fans, sorry about that.
Actually, I'm very impressed with how silent those fans actually are for the temps the card is holding. Top notch in this regard!


----------



## cancel077 (Nov 6, 2020)

vvoid said:


> Thanks very much! Strange, same BIOS than I am on, never saw 375W as max, no matter what.
> Which benchmark/stress test did you run?
> Edit: You know, I had a 3080 FE before and there I saw constant 370W, reaching its specified power limit permanently. That's actually what we want to see from the TUF also, right?



I used unigine heaven, superposition and MSI Kombustor. For the unigine benchmark programs, it's average I would say is 355-360W for me, but it would hit 365 more often for the peak. I tried it a few times but I can only hit the 370s when I stress test it with msi kombustor.

When my board is 355W (even 360W) or below, I am able to reach above the 2000Mhz range (whether it's at the stock core speed or on OC mode), but as soon as it starts giving me power limits I'm below that, low to mid 1900Mhz.

Although, I hit the 370W mark, it's very inconsistent and I think it hits it during power spikes to be honest. The overclocking headroom on this card is pretty much nonexistent. I know it can hit it (as shown) but it's not properly configured in the bios in my opinion. If the board could easily go up to 375W, I think overclocking would be possible (even if it's just a little bit more).


----------



## vvoid (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks, I see we're on the same understanding. It's a shame Asus doesn't deliver the spec'd 375W for the TUF, hope this is going to be fixed with a future BIOS update.
I will try Kombustor though and see if I can hit >370W with that.




Ok, so with Kombustor I was able to hit that, but it's only very briefly and in no way how a power target should behave.
Asus, there's something fundamentally wrong with PT on the TUF, please clarify.


----------



## amon.akira (Nov 10, 2020)

vvoid said:


> Thanks, I see we're on the same understanding. It's a shame Asus doesn't deliver the spec'd 375W for the TUF, hope this is going to be fixed with a future BIOS update.
> I will try Kombustor though and see if I can hit >370W with that.
> 
> View attachment 174687
> ...



yep something is wrong, i haven't tried combustor but with my 3080tuf +117% i get max 355watt, then gpu start to cut mhz cuz the tdp limit...seems like 320 +110% 352w limit... i have tried with gigabyte aorus bios too (370w default +0%) and nothing always 350/355w but i got better clock because seems this bios use bit less pl....i think can be a pcie wattage limit problem (different mainboard? i have z370 k6 fatality)


----------



## vvoid (Nov 11, 2020)

I think it's a general issue where the TUF is not able to perfectly balance all 3 power inputs and thus not able to saturate all of them to 100%. Maybe not actually achievable at all, but the FE is showing 370W permanently, so it _is_ possible to approach the maximum.
Anyhow, I'm going to shunt-mod it now, at least the two 8-pin shunts. Not for daily use, but because out of interest and some OC-fun.


----------



## gasolina (Nov 17, 2020)

May i ask about the length of the Pcb for custom diy heatsink


----------



## D3ssel (Nov 19, 2020)

vvoid said:


> I think it's a general issue where the TUF is not able to perfectly balance all 3 power inputs and thus not able to saturate all of them to 100%. Maybe not actually achievable at all, but the FE is showing 370W permanently, so it _is_ possible to approach the maximum.
> Anyhow, I'm going to shunt-mod it now, at least the two 8-pin shunts. Not for daily use, but because out of interest and some OC-fun.



mhmm... Maybe the problem is with the motherboard itself, not the GPU. 

As we all know, the PSU is only capable of delivering 300watts directly through the two PCIe connectors the TUFs have. Anything over that gets delivered through the PCI-E slot of the motherboard, which, unless I'm mistaken, typically tops at around 70 watts or so.  

Perhaps the issue here is related to the motherboard having a hard time delivering near max capacity?

Just some food for thought.


----------



## vvoid (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, not sure if this might be an issue for some, but for me certainly not. I know because I had a 3080 FE before and it showed constant averages of 370W, with spikes up to 373W. PSU/MB cannot be the issue in my case.


----------



## D3ssel (Nov 19, 2020)

vvoid said:


> Well, not sure if this might be an issue for some, but for me certainly not. I know because I had a 3080 FE before and it showed constant averages of 370W, with spikes up to 373W. PSU/MB cannot be the issue in my case.



3080 FE? That 12 pin connector can deliver up to 600w directly from the PSU. The two PCIe connectors in the TUFs can only deliver half of that (300w, 150 per connector). Which adapter were you using for it?


----------



## vvoid (Nov 19, 2020)

3080 FE is specified for 370W max, 3080 TUF for 375W. And 150+150+75W = 375W (in theory), so I don't see the issue. If this is not reachable with 2x8pin then Asus shouldn't be allowed to specify it like that, right?

Edit: Not to mention that on the PSU-side it's the same anyway, no matter if new Nvidia 12pin connector or the classic 2x8. I know the specs for the plugs are different, but classic 8pin is severly underrated with 150W. And the GPU doesn't know/care anyway. It's supposed to pull max 150W from each 8pin, in case of the Asus, which it just doesn't. I suspect it's a suboptimal power-balancing issue on Asus' part, but again, they shouldn't market it as a 375W card then!


----------



## D3ssel (Nov 19, 2020)

vvoid said:


> 3080 FE is specified for 370W max, 3080 TUF for 375W. And 150+150+75W = 375W (in theory), so I don't see the issue. If this is not reachable with 2x8pin then Asus shouldn't be allowed to specify it like that, right?
> 
> Edit: Not to mention that on the PSU-side it's the same anyway, no matter if new Nvidia 12pin connector or the classic 2x8. I know the specs for the plugs are different, but classic 8pin is severly underrated with 150W. And the GPU doesn't know/care anyway. It's supposed to pull max 150W from each 8pin, in case of the Asus, which it just doesn't. I suspect it's a suboptimal power-balancing issue on Asus' part, but again, they shouldn't market it as a 375W card then!



I believe it does pull the 300 wats from the PCIe connectors. What I do have serious doubts about is if it can actually consistently pull the extra 75 watts from the motherboard. That's pretty much borderline for that PCI-E slot.

Also,150 watts for the 8 pin connector is anything BUT underrated. There's a reason why some GPUs are being made with three of those connectors (like the Strix version, for instance), instead of just two as the TUF has.

But yeah, I do agree with everything else. Asus calling it a 375W GPU when it depends heavily on the PCI-E to actually achieve that might be unrealistic.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 19, 2020)

There’s a reason daisy chained 8-pins are a thing. While effectively doubling the power might not be a good idea, the 8-pin can carry well over 150w


----------



## D3ssel (Nov 19, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> There’s a reason daisy chained 8-pins are a thing. While effectively doubling the power might not be a good idea, the 8-pin can carry well over 150w



Yes, and it might melt while doing so. There's a reason they are rated at 150 watts max as well. There's also a reason manufacturers are adding 3x 8-pin connectors in order to deliver 400w+ to the new 3000 series.

No reasonable manufacturer would design their hardware to draw more than what the 8-pin connector is rated for. Simple as that.


----------



## amon.akira (Nov 19, 2020)

D3ssel said:


> mhmm... Maybe the problem is with the motherboard itself, not the GPU.
> 
> As we all know, the PSU is only capable of delivering 300watts directly through the two PCIe connectors the TUFs have. Anything over that gets delivered through the PCI-E slot of the motherboard, which, unless I'm mistaken, typically tops at around 70 watts or so.
> 
> ...



monitored with gpuz...the problem is pcie wattage(can be forced by bios?)...8pin slot1 150w, 8pin slot2 150w, pcie 55-57watt max...if i force it with gpuz render can go up to 365 maybe more i done test only 2min....but in-game or normal bench like timespy etc..here after the 350-355w start to cut mhz.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 19, 2020)

D3ssel said:


> There's also a reason manufacturers are adding 3x 8-pin connectors in order to deliver 400w+ to the new 3000 series.


Because if they use two they can’t be PCI-SIG certified? I’m not saying a 450w card should only have 2x8-pin, but for one connector on a card to hit 160w is no big deal


----------



## D3ssel (Nov 20, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Because if they use two they can’t be PCI-SIG certified? I’m not saying a 450w card should only have 2x8-pin, but for one connector on a card to hit 160w is no big deal



Although I do agree up to a point with that statement, I guarantee you there won't be a single 8-pin connector cable manufacturer that would agree with that. And trust me, they know their product better than you and me. The safety margin is there for a reason.

More importantly, unless you use modified bios, no GPU manufacturer would willingly set their product to work a single watt over the rated 150w. Why? because if they do, anything that happens to the card would be their fault. Legally speaking, that would be a dream for anyone seeking to claim indemnity for losses and damages.


----------



## Pointi (Dec 4, 2020)

Today I played around with MSI Afterburner a little to set custom fan curves and such, just to see if it is working.
Now I have the problem that every time I close MSI afterburner, the fans on the card go up to 90% or even 95% under full load and cooling it down to 66° to 68° - yeah, good temperature, but this is WAY too noisy! Before playing around Card had like 69° to 71° under full load, which would be fine aswell, but it was much quieter with fans only going up to like 70%...

What did I do wrong? And why is my custom fan curve not kept when I close MSI Afterburner?


----------



## GPX-HSM (Dec 15, 2020)

New TUF 3080 BIOS V2 released

-Further optimize the performance for 0dB fan feature
-Fixed motherboard “beeping” bug during computer start-up



			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Graphic%20Card/NVIDIA/BIOSUPDATE_TOOL/RTX3080/RTX3080_V2.zip


----------



## cancel077 (Jan 14, 2021)

GPX-HSM said:


> New TUF 3080 BIOS V2 released
> 
> -Further optimize the performance for 0dB fan feature
> -Fixed motherboard “beeping” bug during computer start-up
> ...


Just saw this post. 

Any actual noticeable improvements?


----------



## b1gLoRD (Jan 14, 2021)

cancel077 said:


> Just saw this post.
> 
> Any actual noticeable improvements?


I noticed it you exceed that idle 50w treshold it just doesnt inmedieately spin fans for a second like on old bios, but it like cumulate that and it will later spin fans for longer period.


----------



## cancel077 (Jan 14, 2021)

b1gLoRD said:


> I noticed it you exceed that idle 50w treshold it just doesnt inmedieately spin fans for a second like on old bios, but it like cumulate that and it will later spin fans for longer period.



Can you now actually hit the 475W or is it still maxes out at around 450W?

Just trying to figure out if it's worth updating my bios. I'm ok with the way the 0dB fan operates right now. As with any bios updates, you risk on bricking so I rather not risk it. (I have seen some recent reports people bricking their Asus tuf cards with the latest bios version so I'm a bit skeptical).


----------



## b1gLoRD (Jan 16, 2021)

cancel077 said:


> Can you now actually hit the 475W or is it still maxes out at around 450W?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if it's worth updating my bios. I'm ok with the way the 0dB fan operates right now. As with any bios updates, you risk on bricking so I rather not risk it. (I have seen some recent reports people bricking their Asus tuf cards with the latest bios version so I'm a bit skeptical).


I dont think they did anything with power limit. While gaming with power slide to max I did not exceed 350W (you probably misstype 4xx instead of 3xx W)


----------



## cancel077 (Jan 26, 2021)

b1gLoRD said:


> I dont think they did anything with power limit. While gaming with power slide to max I did not exceed 350W (you probably misstype 4xx instead of 3xx W)


You are correct, I misstyped whoops! 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

